# Benedicts Bloodline...



## pitmom07 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know more about this line? Opinions? If you have a dog with these lines can you post pics? I am impressed by the few I have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

benidicts is a kennel specializing in game dogs....
good blood in that kennels dogs,but not there own blood line,they just breed other peoples blood....
http://www.benedictspitbulls.com/


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They had some good lookers.


----------



## Major Pain (Aug 23, 2007)

*St.Benedicts*

I have a 1yr old, i named her erica's Bella Rose with st.benedicts,hargroves Tants Thor, wee willie's wild one, Jr's Tank and i would like to know if these are good lines. Hargroves Ch Croc-o-moc,Demarest Ch Chopper alot of hargroves and St.Benedicts on top and Tant's on the Bottom 4 generations back. I will have pics soon.:welcome:


----------



## Major Pain (Aug 23, 2007)

*St.Benedicts*

hey i did some research look here this will tell you st.benedicts go all the way back to 24xw colby's pincherand futher back to delihantts 5xw paddy then back to poindexter's gladston who was bred in england. St.benedicts has eli colby,bullyson a little carver and hargroves rufus who is a 6xw, alittle corvino gimp ,bounce, here is the proof go here.http://www.darserkennels.com/index2.html click on the pedigrees


----------



## 2pits1dog (Oct 15, 2011)

pitmom07 said:


> Does anyone know more about this line? Opinions? If you have a dog with these lines can you post pics? I am impressed by the few I have seen. :thumbsup:


I got a male off of that that demearest chopper through his son CMK Chulo which is chopper bred to his sister and he is a great all around dog and he is a dbl grandson to chulo so he is something like 28x hardgrove Rufus haven't breed him so I don't know if he is a producer


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Most all dogs go back to colby and a good majority with Pincher, dime, Galti.. etc in the lineage.. even the OFRN go back and you'll see the foundation blocks were built on primarily on colby and OF crosses, even some of the corvino and clouse stock go back to colby. ..

You have some good stock with oldies up front .. Old man Hargroves got popped a year ago and I was wondering if anyone would be picking up on his dogs. I figured somebody better be collecting his blood. I have a good dog with an amount of hardgrove but not up front like that. My hammonds/heinzl bitch does as does my Halls dog that is outcrossed. All in which go back to colby..

chulo is a croc o moc dog .. lol for sure..

To each his own, cherish it.. an old man put a lot of work into those dogs...

Good old blood here: http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=13561

most people dont realize that boudreaux is built on blind billy inbred linbred to the max who himself is linebred inbred bounce and bambi doubled up on bambi and the building blocks are Colby and OF .. armitage clark were pure colby dogs just like loposay .. Most people try to strip the credit from Colby blood but you can't deny the facts.

Everyone took the best of colbys dogs and built there own lines from them and substrains.. the OF dogs are highly saught after at that time and they had limited places to outcross and limited to keep the strain true. Very few strains go back to the boat or the field without being colby or paddy or jerry related.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

My goodness this is an old thread! 5+ years old!


----------



## 2pits1dog (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey just curious ,would like,to know whr chulo comes from if not the croc o moc stuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

